# 1448 Jon boat in Mobile Bay



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm moving to Daphne Al from N Ga in about a month and have never fished in a bay.I have a 1448 jon boat with a 20hp motor. Is it possible to fish the bay on calm days with it? Sorry...shoulda put this in [email protected]


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

Absolutely, positively YES. most of the time....


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Sure, but even on the calm days you will get beat up. Mobile Bay is never really "calm," and being such a large body of water the weather can change very quickly. I would say stick to the delta and rivers/smaller bays that feed Mobile Bay.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Sure, but even on the calm days you will get beat up. Mobile Bay is never really "calm," and being such a large body of water the weather can change very quickly. I would say stick to the delta and rivers/smaller bays that feed Mobile Bay.


Good to know it will be doable sometimes ....what about the dixie bar?,,,,probably need to forget about that huh? I dont want to get over about 3 or 4 miles from a ramp anyway


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

scott44 said:


> Good to know it will be doable sometimes ....what about the dixie bar?,,,,probably need to forget about that huh? I dont want to get over about 3 or 4 miles from a ramp anyway


Dixie bar is about 100 yards from a ramp. Dependent on wind, you could. It's allllll dependent on the wind. There are places on the North side of Ft Morgan that are sheltered with a south wind, east wind will be sheltered along eastern short, north wind on south side of Ft Morgan, you just have to be smart and know your limits.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

The great thing about weather in a large bay or the ocean, is that you can see it coming 20 miles away.

Even if a storm or front is moving at 40 knots, you still have 25 minutes to seek shelter or sheltered water. You will learn to become a weather watcher. Back in the day, when I made my living on the water, my alarm clock was the voice of NOAA weather radio. Know what is coming and check the radio at different intervals during the day.

Don't take chances. You only have to gamble wrong once.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks a bunch yall!...I'm not gonna take chances as I dont know anything about the ocean other than its huge and unforgiving.I have fished in north ga all my life. I'm a member of the Georgia Outdoor News forum and folks there said to join here if i was moving to the coast.I see why now...yall are great!


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

What you don't always see coming is the 6' wake coming off of that sportfisher chugging out of the pass at 1200rpm's with his bow in the air, be aware of your surroundings and be ready to react at all times when your out there in a boat that size, no room room for error.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

DLo said:


> What you don't always see coming is the 6' wake coming off of that sportfisher chugging out of the pass at 1200rpm's with his bow in the air, be aware of your surroundings and be ready to react at all times when your out there in a boat that size, no room room for error.


I'm gonna start out fishing mostly at the north end close to shore on good days untill I get comfortable with things. Doesnt really matter what I catch. Not getting in trouble and having fun is the main goal.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*bay fishing*

All of the posts are good advise for fishing big bay water. I use the same techniques and weather observations over here on the Choctawtachee Bay. Pick your weather conditions and look for predictions a few hours later in the day. I have a 1448 Jon and thoroughly enjoy the open bay, but I'm always within 2 miles or so of shore. Most of my fishing is less than a mile from shore.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

fishwalton said:


> All of the posts are good advise for fishing big bay water. I use the same techniques and weather observations over here on the Choctawtachee Bay. Pick your weather conditions and look for predictions a few hours later in the day. I have a 1448 Jon and thoroughly enjoy the open bay, but I'm always within 2 miles or so of shore. Most of my fishing is less than a mile from shore.


I plan on going over there too after I get settled in,have read sometimes you can catch smaller snappers and groupers in that bay,I'm a freshwater guy,dont take but a 2 r 3lb fish to make my day!


----------



## Fish River Fool (May 20, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Fish River Fool said:


> PM sent


I didnt get it


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

scott44 said:


> I'm moving to Daphne Al from N Ga in about a month and have never fished in a bay.I have a 1448 jon boat with a 20hp motor. Is it possible to fish the bay on calm days with it? Sorry...shoulda put this in [email protected]


We live in Fairhope and, like you, I have a 14 ft. john boat and a larger boat as well. Many times the bay will be slick calm at night so you might keep that in mind.

You can fish the dock lights for specks and reds. I do that all the time *when the weather is stable* because it's easier than launching the big boat.

Welcome to this forum. I spent some time on the North Georgia one a few years ago because we were going on vacation up there and I wanted to fish. If I can repay ya'lls kindness down here please let me know.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

flyfisher said:


> We live in Fairhope and, like you, I have a 14 ft. john boat and a larger boat as well. Many times the bay will be slick calm at night so you might keep that in mind.
> 
> You can fish the dock lights for specks and reds. I do that all the time *when the weather is stable* because it's easier than launching the big boat.
> 
> Welcome to this forum. I spent some time on the North Georgia one a few years ago because we were going on vacation up there and I wanted to fish. If I can repay ya'lls kindness down here please let me know.


I will be moving in a few weeks(gotta close on this house and buy one there) and would really appreciate someone showing me how to catch my first redfish,trout and flounder!


----------



## willie mckoy (Oct 20, 2010)

Scott44

Just got back from North GA myself - wish I could have stayed up there until the first cool snap! Your boat will serve you well around the area. Years ago I fished out of my aluminum canoe until I "upgraded" to a 1448 jonboat! Too many adventures to count out of that boat. Like others have said watch the weather, pick your days, and be aware of others. You will have a lot of water to explore and learn.

Willie


----------



## Anticipation (Jul 24, 2012)

There are plenty of places to get started very close to Daphne. You will be moving here just in time. Some of the best trout fishing of the year will be in the north part of Mobile Bay and the Rivers this fall.


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

Wirelessly posted

The OLE Holy Cow,.
Great advice in the previous posts. I will add this. If or when you fish the Dixie bar or close to the Gulf watching the weather and wind has been mentioned. I also recommend you keep up with the tidal flow as well. Sometimes the current will be very strong especially close to the Gulf and out a few miles. When I first experienced the amount of water that will flow out of the passes i was amazed. When the current is flowing against the wind direction the waves can be very treacherous . Safe travels and welcome aboard. I was in Rome , Ga. Just a couple weeks ago. 

"GET 'EM OFF THE BOTTOM"


----------



## yellow mouth (Jun 25, 2013)

You have gotten some good advice. 

Be careful. That water can blow up on you. I have
been there and it sucks.


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

Yeah, don't want to end up being rolled over and dumped in the water in that pass. Too many sharks in there. I catch close to a dozen or so every time out flounder fishing in that area. Though most are sand sharks, black tips and spinners, we have had some BIG bull sharks.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Ruger7mmmag said:


> Yeah, don't want to end up being rolled over and dumped in the water in that pass. Too many sharks in there. I catch close to a dozen or so every time out flounder fishing in that area. Though most are sand sharks, black tips and spinners, we have had some BIG bull sharks.


That did it!!!....no dixie bar for me! :no: I think the bay itself will more than keep me happy :thumbup:


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

scott44 said:


> I will be moving in a few weeks(gotta close on this house and buy one there) and would really appreciate someone showing me how to catch my first redfish,trout and flounder!


I just sent you a PM.

Thx.


----------

